# Hey everyone this will help I promise!



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey everyone ! First of all I just want to say that everyone here is a hero. It's tough living in this condition but you will get better!
I've had DP for 11 months. The first three months were horrible, unbearable but now I'm not saying I'm cured , but I'm so close! I just wanted to let you guys have the tips I used to get better'!! 
The first thing that you need to understand is that the world is still the same, everything is okay! Your family and friends are still the same! The only thing that has changed is our view. Most importantily we are still the same ! you MUST get over the being scared stage! You must not be afraid just accept it and know that you are going to get better with time. 
You must know that this will go away! 
The things that helped me were 
1. Meditation, I swear that when i do this the numb parts of my body start having feelings again. Most of us feel like we're missing our face or we can't feel our face... When I meditate I can feel my face coming back to normal like is someone is taking of the mask that is making me numb.
2. Positive thinking, if you stress all day about this you will only make it worse. Stress makes it really bad! Think positive about every situation. 
3. Exercise a lot! When I'm excersicing I sometimes feel it worse for some reason. But I know that it makes me feel a lot better after wards. You feel less stressed and most of all your using your mind body and soul all at once which is great cause it's bringing all senses together, -a healthy body is key! You must feel great in order to get great results. After a workout take a hot relaxing bath or shower and just sit there and relax. This has helped me tremendously.
4. Sleep!!!!! Get good night sleep every night if possible ! Try not to stress at all ! Be stress free!!! 
5. Have someone you can talk to about it, don't make it an everyday thing but let them know when you are feeling better! They will motivate you! 
6. Stay away from Alchohol and drugs! Including weed! Weed was the cause of my DP! Stay away as much as possible cause when I smell weed or fucks with my head and makes me all panicky.
7.be organizesd and clean! Our thinking and body is feeling out of place already so I do this just for comfort. It's good knowing that you know where everything is and that everything around you is fine , basically have your life be clean and not have stressful situations that are going I be running threw your mind all day.
8.do things that you used to do when you didn't have DP. It can be as simple as walking down a street you used to walk threw.. I do this and just tell myself " see everything is still here everything is fine and I will walk this street DP free soon"! Do things that make you remember good times it will make you feel more in place and a sense of tranquility.
9.food. Avoid foods that are gonna make you lazy and fat! Eat a salad stay slim take vitamins.eat healthy. Drink hot green tea before bed, it's a natural relaxer.
10. Do things!!! Keep yourself busy! Go to school! Get good grades! Go to the park! Join a program , gym or something ! Do things that will make you feel unstoppable !! 
Get your mind of DP! Know that if you keep busy and do these things I said I will start fading away soon ! I promise!! 
And for those with questions on how gaining reality feels, when I started feeling reality again I felt so happy like if I was born again! You just start feeling it slowly more everyday you wake up, your going to be like wow I'm feeling good today!! And slowly you will come to that day where you just get up and don't even think about DP. Until later on that day you realize your feeling great! 
11. Stay calm! Be a peacefull calm person, take everything easy! When you feel like you want to have a panic attack just take a nap or just breathe and calm your self down .
You can control yourself , no one else can ! You have the power within!!! 
Well there you go! 
Please ask questions I don't want you guys to be confused! I know this will work!!!! 
Thanks for reading this! Peace and love to you guys! We are in this together so let's do it! I know you can!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, sleeping has been an issue for me these last years... I can't get a decent night of sleep, I mean I can but it's just so rare :/


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

What keeps you from having a goodnight sleep ?! 
If I were you I would excercise a lot to the piont of being tired ! Then shower ,drink a hot green tea right before bed and for more relaxation put some headphones on and play some meditation music , or simply relaxing sounds such as beach waves and such... It helps a lot !!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Well for no apparent reason, I've been feeling extremely anxious, I'm actually kinda worried since I've never really felt this anxious without reason, but it's probably just the crap I had to put up to all my life, and that keeps me from resting, I can sleep but I can't get any rest... I'm always feeling tired and down, and when waking up I feel like my brain was working at full speed while I was asleep.

Also, I kinda switched my sleeping schedule a long time ago with no intention, I've been sleeping during the say and everyone knows that's not healthy, it's not easy to fix it though, I've tried working out to exhaustion, going for a 1/2 hour bike ride outside, nothing seems to help


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

what all has changed for you? have any of your symptoms gone away? and what has? mine was also caused from marijuana. and i have had this for 3 months, but has felt alot longer, but im doing ALOT better than i was in the beginning.


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well what I do when I used to be restless was to talk to myself... You need to know yourself and your thoughts 100 percent! Tell yourself to have a goodnight sleep ! 
Afterall what You think threw the night is your own thoughts not anyone else's. so try to calm your anxiousness and hopefully that works for you .... Sorry to hear this! Hope you can get a goodnight sleep soon! Ask me any questions you want to know I want to help!


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> what all has changed for you? have any of your symptoms gone away? and what has? mine was also caused from marijuana. and i have had this for 3 months, but has felt alot longer, but im doing ALOT better than i was in the beginning.


Everything has changed, everything seems real now and I'm feeling like myself more and more everyday! No more feeling lost, I can understand what's going on and not be confused, no more running thoughts. Ive had this for 11 months! Trust me you will get better! The number one tip I have for you is to meditate! If u have any questions just ask on how to do this .... My best tip is to close your eyes but look within yourself.... Its gonna be a feelig you never felt but it has seriously helped me a lot!!! Just let yourself relax to the piont that you feel that your floating! The cure is within! No drug is going to cure you , your brain and your thoughts is what got messed up but you can fix it by giving it what it needs which is rest , healthy food, saying stress free, excercise !


----------

